
San Bernardino: Behind the Scenes - rbcgerard
https://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?p=6335
======
pasbesoin
Context -- enough to make me interested in this post:

"About Me"
[https://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?page_id=202](https://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?page_id=202)

"I wasn’t originally going to dig into some of the ugly details about San
Bernardino, but with FBI Director Comey’s latest actions to publicly embarrass
Hillary Clinton (who I don’t support), or to possibly tip the election towards
Donald Trump (who I also don’t support), I am getting to learn more about
James Comey and from what I’ve learned, a pattern of pushing a private agenda
seems to be emerging. This is relevant because the San Bernardino iPhone
matter saw numerous accusations of pushing a private agenda by Comey as well;
that it was a power grab for the bureau and an attempt to get a court
precedent to force private business to backdoor encryption, while lying to the
public and possibly misleading the courts under the guise of terrorism...

"The reason I bring this up is that Comey’s public facing story was that
“anyone with an idea” can come to the FBI and help them out, and it made the
FBI sound reasonable to the general public. This clearly wasn’t true, and what
was going on behind the scenes was quite the opposite. I’m not some crazy anon
either approaching FBI with some crack pot solution; I had a working
relationship with them, and had assisted them many times before, usually pro-
bono (as I did with many other agencies). The people knew me and had a mutual
professional level of trust you would expect in cases such as this.

"Comey’s public story about exhausting all due diligence with the SB iPhone
was entirely false, and when he told both the courts and Congress this, he
made a false statement. The FBI pushed hard over the next month for a court
precedent, in spite of turning away help. When it became evident that the FBI
wasn’t going to win this case in court, suddenly a solution from out of
nowhere manifested. We paid a million dollars of our tax money for an unlock
that FBI could have done for about $100 with the right equipment."

------
hga
TL;DR: If you weren't already convinced FBI Director Comey is a political
weasel (and is there anyone anywhere on the spectrum of US political positions
who isn't convinced after the last two events?) and the FBI as a whole is
suspect, here's hard specifics on the handling and posturing WRT to the iPhone
owned by one of the San Bernardino terrorists.

